# Central NJ Snow/Slush/Ice



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Here are a few pics from last night 3/16 It was a nasty nasty night, 4" of ice and slush on the roads and lots.....O well Its money 26hr of working.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Heres a short video I took........


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it was nasty out there. nice 3 inchs of lsushy stuff. time to enjoy pats day


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Can I get a little lemon/lime flavoring with that?


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

I wish we had that up north. We had all ice here. The ground guys had to do everything by hand.


----------



## Bernard01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi , here in east of Québec, we have a snow storm. 16 inches fall and it's not finish. The wind blow at 40 to 50 mph. I haved made a run with the TV 140 and start at 12.00 AM for another run. Bernard


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

In Sparta we got 8" in north western new jersey. The first four inches was snow but the last four was all sleet, it made for a nasty push. I wish it was at least slushy. Happy it did what it did.payup


----------

